
What Fintech Gets Wrong About Mortgage - PretzelFisch
http://www.nationalmortgagenews.com/news/servicing/what-fintech-gets-wrong-about-mortgage-1076603-1.html
======
jscheel
This article hits an important point. I share an office with a mortgage
company (weird, I know). It's amazing how draconian all the various mortgage
systems and processes are. Instead of focusing on shiny new ways to make the
customer side of borrowing easier, I'm betting there is significantly more
money in selling picks and axes to the companies originating, buying, and
servicing those loans.

